# Dryer Help - Connecting 4-Prong Cord



## rsanabria (Jan 13, 2018)

Admiral dryer - about 15-20 years old. Can't find any that have these two extra green and yellow cords. Particularly ones that connect low versus high. Help! What goes where?!


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

What you call yellow looks like a white neutral, to me. 220 generally doesn't really use a neutral. You could buy a 3 prong cable & connect it to the black block. The other grounds can be handled separately.


----------



## rsanabria (Jan 13, 2018)

They are both green and yellow - green with a yellow stripe. We need to use a 4-prong for our home.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A dryer is a 120/240 device and does require a neutral. Connect the green cord lead under the screw with the green wire on the dryer.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsanabria (Jan 13, 2018)

rjniles said:


> A dryer is a 120/240 device and does require a neutral. Connect the green cord lead under the screw with the green wire on the dryer.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


Thanks - Tried it. And combining with the white. Wondering now if A) it broke on the way over here or B) our outlet isn't receiving power. Wish we could check the outlet somehow. Not like we have anything else we can plug into it.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Have you tried an electrical supply house?


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Need a strain relief on that dryer cord where it passes through the metal back plate.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes post #7 great advice. Remove all the wires put a connector on the wire entrance knockout hole. You do not want the wires cutting on that sharp edge when the unit vibrates. Plus it's industry standards and code.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

Post model number. May need to put a jumper from neutral to dryer frame and attach the cord ground wire to frame or neural terminal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

